# Imac g5 écran blanc



## eddymac (28 Mars 2008)

salut à tous

Voila mon imac g5 ne démarre plus il me fait écran blanc et avec des lignes de pixel rouge sur l' écran au debut le cercle de chargement tourne et s'arrete.

Si quelqun a une idée.

Merci​


----------



## C@cTuS (3 Avril 2008)

Oui j ai une idée, des stries un peu partout et ca finit par figer au boot ?
 ta carte mère serait morte, à remplacer, mais avant d en arriver là , une petite photo serait la bienvenue


----------



## Hilaire (30 Avril 2008)

Salut,

J'ai exactement le même problème sur mon Imac G5. Des tries, des barres de toutes les couleurs, puis le Mac se fige. En redémarrant parfois ça fonctionne très bien pendant des heures et se recommence.
Carte mère ou pb de Ram ?
Ci-joint 2 photos (désolé pour la qualité)

Quelqu'un a une idée ?

Merci


----------



## Tonio the best (1 Mai 2008)

Hello,
Quelques manips à essayer avant de tout foutre en l'air !
Au démarrage, juste après le bong, appuyer en même temps sur Pomme+Alt+P+R, l'ordi va redémarrer, faire cela trois fois. (Alt ou majuscule ? J'ai un doute tout d'un coup...).
Si ça ne fait rien, essaye de démarrer l'ordi depuis un disque dur externe sur lequel tu aurais installé un OS ou alors à partir d'un autre ordinateur Mac. 
Pour cela, branche les deux machines en FireWire, allume ton Mac ou ton disque dur externe. S'il s'agit d'un autre Mac, appuie sur T au démarrage.
Allume ensuite l'iMac en maintenant alt et sélectionne le disque de démarrage externe.
Conclusion de cela : 
Si l'iMac boot à partir d'un système externe, tu as de la chance, c'est juste le système, il te suffit de le réinstaller.
S'il ne démarre pas, c'est la carte mère et comme il s'agit d'un iMac blanc, la garantie doit être finie depuis un boot :-D.
Pour ma Pomme, deux ans et demi que j'ai mon iMac 17" de dernière génération avant les Intels. J'en suis ravi ! Il marche à merveille. 
Par contre, je vais devoir m'en séparer, je switch pour un portable (bahut tout ça...).
Si quelqu'un est intéressé, je le brade avec Leopard, iLife '08, Office 2008, CS3, Guitar Pro et Logic Pro (je suis presque un artiste :-D).
@+


----------



## C@cTuS (1 Mai 2008)

Juste a la vue de ses captures d ecran , sa carte mère est morte.

Attention , pas de vente dans le forum même 

Par contre tu peux m envoyer un MP pour le prix de ton Imac et ou est ce qu il serait dispo s il te plait.


----------



## Tonio the best (1 Mai 2008)

Je suis au courant pour le pas de vente, je ne fais que signaler (comme son mac est mort :-D).
Je te contacte par mp ;-)


----------

